# Want to add GSD rescue to family with separation anxiety ridden resident dog



## sunsetwest (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I looked through the threads and didn't find an answer to our particular situation. If I overlooked something, I am sorry.

We are a family of four, stay at home mom, 2 little girls (5 and 3), our resident rescue Chocolate Lab Moose (likely 6 or 7) and our rescue black cat Speck (6).

We are looking at rescue because we have had a lot of success in the past. My husband and I enjoy the shepherd personality more than that of the lab, so that's where we're going. We enjoy hikes and walks, camping, going to the park, the coffee shop, etc. I also jog (with Moose) on a regular basis.

Our poor Moose has had his separation anxiety since we got him. We have worked with 2 different behaviorists, a trainer and nothing seemed to work. He is now on medication unfortunately. He is crated when we're gone and has no problem with the crate when we're home. He has broken out of a wire crate and 2 airline crates with the gates reinforced with carabiners. Wow. Lately I have found him asleep in his new crate when I have gotten home on occasion, but other times he is just frantic and barking his head off. Poor guy.

Sounds like a nightmare, right? Would we ruin a wonderful new family member by exposing her (since we already have a male dog) to his issue? 

I apologize for the novel, but we want to do the right thing by all parties involved. Thank you so much for your time and expertise!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I would not do it, until you get Moose's issues under control.

Just out of curiosity, what techniques have you tried with the Lab?


----------



## sunsetwest (Feb 29, 2012)

Great question, msvette2u. We've had him for almost 3 years and have done the following:
desensitization training with us leaving for short periods lengthening to longer ones (when he calms down after 3 minutes, the next time he won't calm down at all), leaving him with stuffed Kongs, favorite toys, various music or the TV on, a fan on in the laundry room for additional background noise (he's in the dining room in the house...not the laundry room), desensitization to the front door, the garage door opener, not making a big deal of leaving or of coming home, telling him the same phrase (We'll be back, Moose) when we leave, waiting until he is calm and quiet to let him out of the crate, crating him at various times of the day for varying lengths when we are home, running him to exhaustion prior to crating, trying no exercise prior to crating, trying different treats hidden in blankets in his crate, and I am sure other things I am forgetting.

We are scared to death of leaving him uncrated in the house because the level of destruction he shows is so high. The only other thing I can think of is to try it with a video feed (goodness knows where we would find something like that) to see what he's doing when he's doing it. I don't know if that would help because when I take him to school to pick up the kids, he jumps up and down in the van and cries as soon as he sees us leave. Interestingly, he is calm when we come back, but the intensity with which he is watching us is almost tangible. He also freaks out (silently shaking and sometimes chattering his teeth) when we go to the local coffee shop while we order, then is fine when we come out to sit with him.

Obviously this is why he was dumped at a shelter. Luckily the rescue picked him up.

I am sure we are missing something...although I'm not sure what it is. Any advice would be great! Thank you!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

As far as adding another dog or not I really have no advice. I can see how that may help your dog, but I could see how it would go the other way too with possibly teaching your new dog it's ok to behave that way. I don't know. 

However, I noticed you mentioned you have trouble keeping him in his crate and thought I'd show you what I did with my escape artist. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-who-cant-keep-your-houdinis-their-crate.html

If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> ot making a big deal of leaving or of coming home, telling him the same phrase (We'll be back, Moose)


What I have read is to not get into a routine at all about leaving. 

It sounds like you've done a lot of the things I've read about (not had to use them Thank God). 

Let me check the sites I've found suggestions at.

Separation Anxiety in Dogs 

I read two books by Temple Grandin with much of the same advice at the above link. 
You may have already tried the methods described.


----------



## sunsetwest (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the links and the advice! 

My husband actually constructed a new crate out of plywood, metal flashing, 2x4s and rebar...yes, THAT rebar. 241 linear feet of rebar. It is over 100 lbs. The gate is a drop in kind (think medieval drawbridge) that is flush. We checked with two separate vets to be sure the materials were safe to use and there are no hidden dangers. I had a friend who works in Animal Control come over and she asked if we would be willing to build more! (Uh, no.) I don't have a picture, but I'll take one and post it if you're interested. It looks like a circus tiger cage. My DH got tired of spending $$$ replacing crates and decided to make one instead. At least we know he won't hurt himself escaping; he CAN'T escape!

On a more positive note, today I left Moose uncrated for 45 minutes while I picked up my kindergartner from school. I had to wake him up from a nap at the foot of our stairs when we came home. He wasn't frantic...just sleepy. He didn't go upstairs to steal the cat's food, raid the litter box or walk 10 feet to take anything off of the kitchen counter.

One instance does not a new life make, but perhaps we are on to something here? :shocked:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I would love to see photos.

I'm not sure if you're aware but SA is one of the main causes for euthanasia in shelters.
Even rescues (such as ours) are not equipped to deal with it, so I'm giving you HUGE kudos for not giving him back to the rescue!


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think it would be a bad thing to add another dog IF you are getting her because you want another dog and the benefit of possibly helping moose is just a possible bonus. My little mutt boy has pretty severe anxiety and the other dogs only help a little bit. Is it possible to dog-sit for a friend or something like that to see if another dog helps Moose calm down?

Also, you said sometimes he's fine when you leave? Is it possible that there is a different cause for his anxiety? Maybe a noise that happens when you aren't home or a certain trigger that you haven't picked up on? Not implying you're doing anything wrong, just curious  

And as Msvette said as well, kudos' to you guys for sticking with him!!


----------

